Ask HN: Any guides on what someone wanting to start a company should know? - Beskz
======
mindcrime
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=starting%20company&sort=byPopu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=starting%20company&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Beyond that, it's hard to say without more information. Have you looked at
Startup School and their library[1] of information? If not, I suggest doing
that, as it's a veritable gold mine of good information.

If what you're working on is intended to be a scalable startup (as opposed to,
say, a laundromat, or a one-man consulting company, etc.) then I highly
recommend reading either _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ [2] and/or _The
Startup Owner 's Manual_[3]. The latter is nominally the 2nd Edition of the
former, but I find that there's enough difference in the content to justify
reading both. If you're more enterprise focused, the former is more centered
on that world. If you're doing something consumer focused, the latter title is
more oriented towards that (but not to exclusion).

[1]:
[https://www.startupschool.org/library](https://www.startupschool.org/library)

[2]: [https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/09...](https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/0989200507)

[3]: [https://www.amazon.com/Startup-Owners-Manual-Step-
Step/dp/09...](https://www.amazon.com/Startup-Owners-Manual-Step-
Step/dp/0984999302)

------
Nomentatus
The stats. First time fails are very likely, is stat one. So try to find a
fail-cheap opportunity.

